# 40 breeder



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

I have a frogger question. For my next terrarium I picked up a broken 40 breeder. Only one panel is broke and its an end. I am thinking of having leuc's.
Would it be good idea or a bad one to have the tank on end. And put a hinged front (top of tank) and have it higher or just replace the panel and have more ground cover?

Thanks
Fletch


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

Whatever, you can make work, do it. It will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

I am building 2 front opening 40 breeders now.
I am not at my house but will try and get some pictures up on Monday. I am making 1 vert and 1 horizontal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

thanks for the fast response....

For the top of the tank should I screen it of or glass it off?


Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

fletch33 said:


> thanks for the fast response....
> 
> For the top of the tank should I screen it of or glass it off?
> 
> ...


You may have to do both. complete glass will leave you all fogged up, but complete screen will dry your tank out. I do about 90% glass and 10% screen


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

*Here are the pictures....*

Here is a picture of the tank in progress:








and this is a link to the page: http://thechocohut.homestead.com/40gal_breeder.html

With vert tanks I make a screen section for the top. This also allows for an easy locking device. The picture is just of a 20 gallon but the 40 breeder is going to have the same style of door.









If you have any questions feel free to email or ask.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks for the link.....

Hope to see this through its steps. I was a Coral reefer so I am very leary with what I can add to the water environments without teaching chemicals out into the water. Is the 'Great Stuff' spray foam non toxic? I assume it is because I see alot of froggers doing it. The mortar you are going to use is just standard tile mortar? Any epoxy ofer it to seal it in?

How did you 'glue' the coco bedding to the foam? With silicone or something else?

I was looking on your site for a better example on how to make the from doors and where to get the acrylic hinges.

Again thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

A fine sponsor of thoese boards has the acrylic parts.

http://www.peaceofthetropics.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

Also how are you going to access the pump for cleaning?

What size pump is it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

are you using the proper flevopol or are you using somethink like it??


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

I buried my pump under the false bottom. I figure once its ready to die ill be ready for a new tank. :wink: 

I have also seen people put them under a cork bark curl and just cover that up with moss, so if you absolutely need to get at the pump you can.

here is a pitcher from the frognet gallery, courtesy of tincs.com
http://www.frognet.org/gallery/Tincs-co ... nstruction

Stitch


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

The foam is non-toxic and water is actually used to make it cure faster.
The mortar is made by High Sierra and you can get it from http://www.vivariumconcepts.com/supplies.htm It is safe for salt water use and doesn't need sealed. I haven't used it yet, but going to try it when I get the time.

The coco bedding is mixed in the 'flevopol' style but I used ACE Concrete Primer and Bonding Additive. So far it works, but testing it for underwater use. The door is just 1/8" glass hinged with aquarium top hinging. I have a bunch if you can't find any.

The pump will be located out side the tanks in a sump, so I don't have to mess with tearing everything apart if it fails.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

stitch said:


> I buried my pump under the false bottom. I figure once its ready to die ill be ready for a new tank. :wink:
> 
> Stitch


If you're lucky. I bought a pump, and it ran OK for one day then quit. Luckily, I hadn't installed it yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes, i am counting on luck and my desire to have more tanks is my plan B. Maybe the next tank ill make the pump accessible. 

What has been everyones best way to get at the pump?

Stitch


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

So far all of my tanks open from the top and allow me to use this construction for accessing the pumps. It works out great for me and I havent had any problems when the do clog.










rjm


----------

